# 0x121E... how to bookmark



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Been playing around and figured "how to bookmark" in 0x121E...

While playing a recorded show hit *PAUSE*, then hit *GREEN* will set a bookmark. To JUMP to a bookmark while playing a recorded show hit *PAUSE*, then hit *YELLOW* and "*jump to bookmark*" will be an option.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Been playing around and figured "how to bookmark" in 0x121E...
> 
> While playing a recorded show hit *PAUSE*, then hit *GREEN* will set a bookmark. To JUMP to a bookmark while playing a recorded show hit *PAUSE*, then hit *YELLOW* and "*jump to bookmark*" will be an option.


Yup, that's right!

For extra credit, have you figured out how to DELETE a bookmark?


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Yup, that's right!
> 
> For extra credit, have you figured out how to DELETE a bookmark?


Nope, but I'd like to know.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ThomasM said:


> Yup, that's right!
> 
> For extra credit, have you figured out how to DELETE a bookmark?


To DELETE a Bookmark: Press YELLOW > JUMP TO BOOKMARKS > Select the bookmark, Press DASH twice.

Now how much extra credit do I get?


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Things were sure a lot simpler before DTV improved the interface


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Things were sure a lot simpler before DTV improved the interface


That's what I said too when I first saw it, but after using it day after day I've almost forgotten the old interface.

It's just like a new version of Windows. Things get moved around and users are confused until they get used to it. The only part about the new interface I don't like is the fact that you can't just press one button when viewing the playlist to get to the TO DO list. (And this would be SO easy to add)


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

theratpatrol said:


> To DELETE a Bookmark: Press YELLOW > JUMP TO BOOKMARKS > Select the bookmark, Press DASH twice.
> 
> Now how much extra credit do I get?


THANK YOU! I just posted this question in the tips and hints thread...

The tip and hints doc needs to be updated...

This was driving me nuts, as the "welcome video" showed a complete different method, and neither it, nor the method in the doc worked!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Things were sure a lot simpler before DTV improved the interface


You'd think that they would be consistent at least and allow for the Red Button to delete a bookmark,

- Merg


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

The Merg said:


> You'd think that they would be consistent at least and allow for the Red Button to delete a bookmark,
> 
> - Merg


When DTV changes menus or commands from SW release to SW release the least they could do it publish the new menus and commands... oops, my mistake, they are doing the least they could do by not telling us anything when they do.


----------



## jmp478 (Jun 19, 2008)

subeluvr said:


> Things were sure a lot simpler before DTV improved the interface


You can also hold the Fast Forward and Rewind button on a recorded, bookmarked show to skip to the bookmarks. You don't HAVE to use the yellow button menu.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

u know how for example on a 2 hr show it puts a line like every 15 mins so u can skip to that point.....but i dont want it to stop there, just stop on my bookmarks....can i eliminate those 15 min stops using the ff and just have my bookmarks there ?


----------

